# Modifying Sears



## hbigjim (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a 1975 Sears SS-16. I retrofitted it with a 24hp Honda GX670. I then oversized the tires (26 x 12's cleated rear, 18 x 8's turf tread on the front). I equipped it with electric lift on the rear, electric angle on the rear blade with dual opposed travel actuators, electric lift on the front and electric dual opposed travel angle for the front blade. I completely restored it to original colors and had a local sign company make a new dash decal for it to include the illuminated MOM switches to operate the (8) electric actuators. I installed additional lights (headlight, fog lights, and driving lights) in the center grill below the factory lights and placed illuminated individual switches on the dash to operate them. 
I also have a 1973 SS, two 1978 GT-18's and a 1979 GT-18 that has a retrofitted 29 hp Kohler Command on it. This one, my Grandson declared to be his "HOT ROD". With new red and black paint, it looks awesome, and it is. Anyone want to talk?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello hbigjim,

Welcome to the forum.

Sounds like it is an awesome machine. We need to see pictures. Lots of pictures!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Like Big T mention.... "We need to see pictures. Lots of pictures!"

Be sure to register those beauties Tractor Forum.


----------

